# Happy Birthday Vinylhanger



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hope you had good food, good cheer and a good year!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday VinylHanger   And Many more!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday Vinylhanger.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a good one, and have a good year ahead.  Stay safe!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday 

Josie


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  Had a great one.  

Left work early, had a burger for lunch at a local place 

Then wife made burgers for dinner.  Yummm.  Can't have too many cheeseburgers.

Then found a Calphalon stainless steel wok at Goodwill.

Ended the day watching a Korean gangster comedy.

Yep, a good day.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 20, 2021)

Hope it is a perfect day!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 20, 2021)

Happy a birthday my Cooking Friend !


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks.  Today I got a shiny new air fryer from the folks.

Already made fries, tonight is chicken thighs.

I love kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2021)

It's sounds like you're having a pretty happy birthday "week", *Vinylhanger*. I hope the rest of your year is just as good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Vinylhanger!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2021)

Happy Belated Birthday VinylHanger!


----------

